# Hi y'all!



## CorinneGayle (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello, my name is Corinne and I am a Stage Manager, Scenic Artist and Author. Currently I live in Portland Oregon but I travel all across the country and internationally for work. I joined to better keep in touch with the climate back east (i lived there for 14 years) as well as to learn a bit more about my new western scene. I work in Equity, IATSE and Professional theatres.

I love my job and I look forward to pursuing the site!


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello from Seattle Corinne and welcome to the Booth! We've got a couple of members from the Portland area... most notably Van T.D. extraordinaire at ART. Get to know the search function there's a ton of great info in the archives. Let us know how we can help. Don't be shy, jump in and join the discussion you'll find a lot of great friends here.


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome to CB, the only large scale forum the C.I.A *ISN'T* watching


----------



## Kelite (Oct 30, 2008)

Hughesie said:


> Welcome to CB, the only large scale forum the C.I.A *ISN'T* watching




That's what Hughsie thinks-


Yes and welcome aboard, Corrine!


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 30, 2008)

Kelite said:


> That's was Hughsie thinks-



Oh come on kelite, i just got out of my tin hat don't tell me their tracking me down via controlbooth.


----------



## Kelite (Oct 30, 2008)

Hughesie said:


> Oh come on kelite, i just got out of my tin hat don't tell me their tracking me down via controlbooth.



You may want to look in your own backyard first, Hughsie. It's not the CIA you need to worry about-


Australia to implement mandatory internet censorship | Herald Sun


----------



## Van (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome Aboad Corinne ! Do I have your resume' yet ? If not, then send it along. Let me know if you need any intros around town !


----------



## CorinneGayle (Jul 17, 2009)

WOW! Thank you all and thank you Portland, Oregon. When I originally posted back in October I expected to find my nose to the grind and a daily struggle to nail down enough work to survive. While I've had my nose down the work has been plentiful and life, prosperous. So much so that I fear I have greatly neglected many online venues that I had looked forward to researching and connecting within. I would like to thank you all so much for the kind words and I would like to thank the Portland community for so quickly embracing me.


----------



## Van (Jul 18, 2009)

CorinneGayle said:


> ......I would like to thank the Portland community for so quickly embracing me.


 
Yeah you gotta watch out for that in Portland...... a LOT of embracing goes on!


----------

